# Pentagon Wants 50-Caliber Guided Bullets



## Boondocksaint375 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Pentagon Wants 50-Caliber Guided Bullets*

 	 		By Sharon Weinberger November 27, 2007  	


 	 		DARPA, the Pentagon's research and development arm, wants to make U.S. military snipers more deadly. They've looked at next-generation sniper scopes, and now they're thinking about guided bullets that will be incredibly accurate over long distances.
_

 The EXACTO Program is an exploratory development program with the overall objective to develop a 50-caliber bullet capable of high accuracy at long distances against moving targets.  The EXACTO system will address the fundamental limitation of accuracy, i.e. the uncontrolled variability in the environment and the round.     _​There's been talk of laser-guided bullets, and one company has patented the idea of a radar-directed bullets. The Exacto project, however, focuses on developing a guidance system that will allow the bullet to travel accurately to its target regardless of the surrounding environment. In other words, it would be the ultimate sniper round.


----------



## ocox (Nov 27, 2007)

Is that sort of like this 
http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1482
Hey Boon any luck on changn the name of all my old post  back to me?


----------



## jordan (Nov 27, 2007)

wow..


----------



## The91Bravo (Nov 27, 2007)

Iz Gotsta getz me sum of themz


----------



## AWP (Nov 27, 2007)

Not one comment about the woman in the photo? You all fail. Everyone that viewed this thread? Fail.


----------



## The91Bravo (Nov 27, 2007)

Freefalling said:


> Not one comment about the woman in the photo? You all fail. Everyone that viewed this thread? Fail.



FF,

She has a wedding band, and all of us here are men of honor..........










Did I just really say that???:doh:


----------



## Looon (Nov 27, 2007)

Freefalling said:


> Not one comment about the woman in the photo? You all fail. Everyone that viewed this thread? Fail.


She's fucking hot!!

There was a movie in the 80's called Runaway. Starred Tom Sellick and Gene Simmons that had guided bullets.............Gene made a good badguy.


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 27, 2007)

The91Bravo said:


> FF,
> 
> *She has a wedding band,* and all of us here are men of honor..........



LOL, it just means that she'd be better at keeping it secret. ;)  And probably dirty.


----------



## AWP (Nov 27, 2007)

I'd hit it like an angry stepfather.


----------



## Looon (Nov 27, 2007)

Freefalling said:


> I'd hit it like an angry stepfather.


Id bang it harder than a screen door in a hurricane!!!


----------



## AMRUSMCR (Nov 27, 2007)

Freefalling said:


> I'd hit it like an angry stepfather.


 


Ranger Luna said:


> Id bang it harder than a screen door in a hurricane!!!


 
Don't hold back.... Tell us how you really feel.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Nov 27, 2007)

If they told you how they really felt they would say make her hair shorter and give her a beard.


----------



## AWP (Nov 27, 2007)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> If they told you how they really felt they would say make her hair shorter and give her a beard.



No thank you. PB on the other hand could use a private moment after that description.


----------



## The91Bravo (Nov 27, 2007)

/pops popcorn, reclines chair, gets cold drink, and keeps hittin 'refresh'/


This ought to get good ... anytime now.....

click


----------



## Crusader74 (Nov 27, 2007)

Women and Guns!!!


----------



## AMRUSMCR (Nov 27, 2007)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> If they told you how they really felt they would say make her hair shorter and give her a beard.


 
Thanks.  That explains quite a bit.  :eek:


----------



## Paddlefoot (Nov 27, 2007)

I'll sit up and take notice when a bullet can round a corner or stop, hover and stike the target over the head with a huge mallet that has been secreted in the round.

Kind of like the bullets this guy fired...


----------



## Centermass (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## Centermass (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## Centermass (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## The91Bravo (Nov 28, 2007)

centermass....

Dude, you have WAY TOO much on your time..


----------



## jordan (Nov 28, 2007)

Id suck a fart out of her butt and hold it in like a bong hit.


----------



## Gypsy (Nov 28, 2007)

jordan said:


> Id suck a fart out of her butt and hold it in like a bong hit.



:bleh:  Darlin' we need to get you laid when you get home.    Boon...line 'em up, would ya?  LOL.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Nov 28, 2007)

Gypsy said:


> :bleh: Darlin' we need to get you laid when you get home.  Boon...line 'em up, would ya? LOL.


 
The trannies in Vegas will be anxiously awaiting his arrival.


----------



## Paddlefoot (Nov 28, 2007)

She's three times a mady...


----------



## Gypsy (Nov 28, 2007)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> The trannies in Vegas will be anxiously awaiting his arrival.



Take pictures.  :eek:


----------



## jordan (Nov 29, 2007)

yarr


----------



## 08steeda (Nov 4, 2008)

Freefalling said:


> Not one comment about the woman in the photo? You all fail. Everyone that viewed this thread? Fail.



I was just looking at this for the first time and that was what got me! HOTTIE shooting a BIG GUN!!! DAMN that is hot!!!

This is one funny thread! The one liners in here should be immortalized in a commemorative thread of awesomeness! HAHA


----------

